# Spitfire repairs



## fastmongrel (Feb 6, 2016)

No warm comfy workshop for these poor Erks.





Spit by Stuart, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2016)

It must have been hell trying to work on any aircraft, in the open, in all weathers, especially snow and ice. And then get back to a freezing, damp tent or, if really lucky, a draughty tin hut, with a small, pot-bellied coke stove the only heating, and the ablutions 1/4 mile away, with luxurious cold water to wash and shave in !
It's little wonder that the average aircrew really respected and acknowledged the work of the 'Erks'.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2016)

Would that be for training purposes, no codes?


Geo


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2016)

Possibly a new addition to a squadron, or to an overseas Depot (looks like it could be Europe, winter of 1944/45), awaiting application of codes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2016)

don't look like they are having fun....


----------



## stona (Feb 7, 2016)

Can anyone make out the serial? Black spinner and no Sky fuselage band. I agree that this is the winter of 1944/5, probably February, given the markings or lack thereof, but where?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2016)

stona said:


> Can anyone make out the serial? Black spinner and no Sky fuselage band. I agree that this is the winter of 1944/5, probably February, given the markings or lack thereof, but where?
> Cheers
> Steve


I think i can make out 355 but not the preceding letters


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2016)

May be the number plate of the lorry can be helpful.


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 7, 2016)

rochie said:


> I think i can make out 355 but not the preceding letters



I have tried playing around with editing software and I cant see the 1st letter clearly because of the shadow no matter what I do but I think I can make it out as SH 255. Though thats probably more wish than fact.


----------



## stona (Feb 7, 2016)

MH355?

That sort of fits.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2016)

Not sure what to make of the first number






Geo


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2016)

Looking at the numbers on the lorry, it looks like it might be from 20 MU. The markings don't show a Fighter Command Group marking, such as F/11, but do appear to have a 2 TAF marking.
Reading from the top:- Vehicle 'owner' (RAF), vehicle registration number, Group (TAF/84), and then what appears to be 2 MU (Maintenance Unit).
So very likely Europe, possibly Holland, possibly late January early February, with the Spit for a 2TAF Squadron - black spinner would possibly indicate this, along with the bomb pylons. Note also clipped wings.


----------



## stona (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm not entirely confident about the structure of the 2nd TAF's support, but I do know that both 83 and 84 Groups had a Group Support Unit (GSU) back in the UK. These units held both replacement aircraft and pilots for the operational Groups. Replacement aircraft would be flown out to continental Europe from these organisations by replacement or ferry pilots. These aircraft would already have passed through a Maintenance Unit, being fitted with all the relevant government equipment (armament, radios etc) and with relevant tactical markings applied.
IF that aircraft is at No. 2 MU then it is probably still in the UK.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2016)

Error on my part Steve - that should have read '20 MU'.
However, I agree it could still be in the UK, although the roundel on the truck, and the work being done on the Spit, suggest to me that it could be on the Continent, if only because of the depth of work being carried out in the open, as opposed to in a hangar at a permanent MU. 
I'm not certain, but I believe the RAF roundel was only applied (to sides, cab rood or 'tilt' roof) to vehicles bound for the Continent. I have very little in the way of info on MUs, or Mobile Workshops, but I'll admit that I _think_ 20 MU was a UK-based unit, on a permanent airfield, as I'm fairly sure I've seen it noted in such things as Spitfire allocation histories, such as published in the Shacklady 'Bible'.


----------



## stona (Feb 11, 2016)

If anyone visits TNA then AIR 29/980, covering No.20 MU from establishment until 1945 would be worth a look.

Description:
20 Maintenance Unit, formed at Chalford, Aston Down, near Stroud October 1938; includes 5 Satellite Landing Ground (SLG) Berrow and 14 SLG Overley; includes misfiled ORB for 21 MU, Fauld February 1941 (UK).

20 MU left both those SLGs by the period in question, but may have had a section elsewhere with limited facilities.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2016)

Good info Steve.
Be interesting to find out where/when etc, but from the info you posted, it's likely to be in the UK.
Amazing what one photo can do to promote curiosity !


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## BerryMORE (Feb 14, 2016)

As in my favorite movie.
Dialogue between mechanics.
- What is the most hard part of our work?
- at minus 30 adjusting the engine.
- No, most hard it's awaiting...


----------



## peter benn (Feb 15, 2016)

Whatever the location, the situation is interesting. Plastic over the engine might indicate the heads are off the Merlin. Two Erks on the prop indicate an attempt to move the engine... no danger of it starting, because presumably everything's been disconnected. Is it seized?

Is the landing gear retracted, or removed? Why? 

Presumably the plane landed with landing gear deployed, certainly a handy stand for maintenance.


----------



## peter benn (Feb 15, 2016)

And... that's early plastic sheeting, if that's what it is.


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 15, 2016)

More likely a canvas Tarpaulin I dont think plastic sheeting came along till a bit later


----------



## stona (Feb 15, 2016)

peter benn said:


> Is the landing gear retracted, or removed? Why?



The gear is down. I'm not sure what is going on with the wheel that is visible and covered. .

The jack at the back and wing trestles were standard RAF equipment.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks like the two 'Eks' might be 'pulling through' the prop.
The 'Tarp' over the engine is one of the standard, silver-grey coloured, rubberised canvas types.
The object in front of the aircraft's wheel might be the upper fuel tank, with the straps on the bottom visible, or might just be a pack of some type ( looks like both tanks are on the ground), which is standing in front of the wheel as viewed. Don't think the wheel itself is covered.
It may be that the heads _are _off, and with the tanks removed, and the engine being rotated by hand, one scenario could be moisture contamination in the fuel system and / or cylinders, but I guess we'll never know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2016)

Done my fair share of maintenance/flying in harsh inclimate weather. 

Temps below 0 degrees, 2 ft of mud and snow falling in Hohenfels, Germany. Sleeping in a GP Medium Tent with a Pot Belly Stove to keep warm. 

Then on to temps of 120+, no clouds, sun beating down on you in the Iraqi desert.

Yeah, life as a mechanic/air crew is not always glamorous...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2016)

I bet Chris !
Bad enough removing a cylinder head from a car, in the open when it's cold and icy.
These days, I pay someone else to do it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2016)

That looks king cold !


----------

